# Best camping headlamp for under $150?



## Bluemoose (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum, and also new to high quality lights, so I need some advice.

I am going to buy a headlamp for hiking trips this summer. Beyond the typical uses of finding stuff in the dark, I will also need a low setting in order to read for several hours each night. Additionally, high power would be nice if I decide to do any night hiking.

I am attracted to the SF Saint Minumus (the light one, _without_ the batteries on the back). Infinitly adjustabe output sounds like a good idea. What I want to know is, before I spend this kind of money, are there other lights I sould consider? I was also thinking about getting a small flashlight and attaching it to the side of a stretchy headband with an elastic loop...that way the light would be ideal for EDC as well as hiking trips.

Thanks for your suggestions!

Bluemoose


----------



## Bolster (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to CPF, Blue. Many options to consider. If you are looking for a floody light (like the Minimus) see the link listed in my sig line below. The SF Minimus sounds like good choice for your needs, but have a look at your options all the same. Remember the link below is only for floody headlamps, or headlamps with a floody option; it doesn't include directional/spot/thrower lights.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 17, 2011)

There is supposed to be a neutral and/or high CRI version of the Saint coming out this year.
Zebralight is supposed to release xm-l based lights before April is over.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 17, 2011)

Blue, have a look at this thread and see if you can answer your preferences for all 10 questions...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313328-To-Consider-Before-You-Purchase-a-Headlamp

...then add your preferences to this thread and we may be able to make specific suggestions that are a better match for your needs.


----------



## Bluemoose (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, Bolster.

My preferences are:
1) Flood
2) CR123, or the rechargable equivalent
3) 1xCR123 seems ideal, unless there are advantages in another lightweight configuration
4) Color tint should be close to white
5) Highest brightness probably doesn't matter much, but I need a very low level for reading in the tent 
6) A runtime on low of 20 hours or so would be nice; if I use more light for night hiking, I can always carry extra batteries...
7) Yes, it must be waterproof
8) Minimal or no artifacts, please
9) The band should be comfortable in hot, sweaty conditions (climbing), yet able to take some kind of hat when it's cold. A _washable_ and _replacable_ band would also be appreciated.
10) I expect a headlamp in the $100-150 range to last me for years of moderate use.

That was a great list; sorry I didn't see it sooner.

Bluemoose


----------



## Bolster (Apr 18, 2011)

Hm. Close matches would be the (hopefully) soon to be released high CRI minimus, the H31 Zebralights with a "fw" designation that are coming out, and hopefully someone more familiar with the Sparks will speak up, there may be a match there, too (the sparks are convertible from spot to flood if you pull the reflector). Honestly there are several lights on the near horizon that may be a match (from all three of those mfgrs), is there any chance you can get something inexpensive to tide you over for a couple of months, and wait it out? You're just shopping a couple of months early for something that several mfgrs are rumored to be putting out in the near future.

Why not shop for an inexpensive backup light now (such as a $20 Irix Icon II or a $30 Pixa), and wait it out, pick your ideal light when the top mfgs reveal their new 123 lights?


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have any objection [practical or philosophical] to PWM?
I just got my Zebralight H31Fw, and the lower levels of H/M/L modes are PWM derived. I can not see PWM when it is on my head, only if you hold the light roughly 90 degrees and shake it fast. H & M [98/19.6 lumen] seem the same frequency, L [0.4 lumen] is the slowest.


----------



## tedh (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have one, but I think many of your criteria match with the Saint Minimus. The part I'm not sure about, and you may want to look at Bolster's flood beam thread, is the floodiness of the light. Better yet, if you're close to an REI, you can check it out in person. But it definitely meets a lot of your criteria. 

Ted


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2011)

There's nothing that quite does what the Saint does. Get the Saint Minimus, I think you will be happy.


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 18, 2011)

You should also consider the zebralight H30. It is no longer a current offering, but unlike the current zebralights it is pure flood with not hotspot or artifacts whatsoever. It's extremely small, hardly bigger than the CR123 cell it takes. The tint is cool white, not my favorite but acceptable. If you create a WTB thread on the marketplace or keep an eye out you can probably pick one up used. It shouldn't be very expensive, maybe $40 or so.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 18, 2011)

The only thing that threw up a caution flag against the minimus was (1) the OP’s desire for a neutral tint (many reports of greenish tint for minimus) (2) minimal or no artifacts (I’ve seen more reports of artifacts on the minimus than any other quality light). And the artifacts are plainly visible in beamshots. Not a big deal for trail hiking, but annoying for reading; and (3) if the OP wants a wide beam, the minimus isn't there at <60 degrees, which is medium at best. 

So that’s why I’m recommending the OP wait until the neutral/high CRI minimus comes out. The tint will very likely be good, and they may fix the artifacts in the process. 

It’s sad that there’s no pure flood option on a CR123 from Zebra anymore, although the H31fw should be close if you didn’t mind a “directional flood” beam. We don’t have a beamshot of it yet, it’s brand new. Potato's recommendation is a good one, save that the currently available H501w running on 1xAA beats the H30 on virtually all performance measures. 

There are rumors afoot regarding new offerings from Spark...so...depends if you can wait or not. Personally I'm saving my pennies for the new Spark offerings.

@ Carrot: Given every light offers a unique package of benefits, but what does the Minimus do that's so unusual? Aside from give the option of battery pack or not? I just haven't found its offering compelling enough to pull the trigger for one, even though price isn't an issue for me. What persuaded you? Maybe you can convince me to buy one!


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2011)

Bolster said:


> @ Carrot: Given every light offers a unique package of benefits, but what does the Minimus do that's so unusual? Aside from give the option of battery pack or not? I just haven't found its offering compelling enough to pull the trigger for one, even though price isn't an issue for me. What persuaded you? Maybe you can convince me to buy one!


 
For me there are several things that I really like about the Minimus.

First, there is the beam profile. You do mention that it isn't floody enough for your tastes, but I would argue just the opposite: the Saint offers enough flood to satisfy the need for close-up work, while collimating the light enough to give it enough punch that you do not need to pair your headlamp with another light for the majority of your uses. Lights like the older model Zebras had flood that filled up your peripheral vision: pleasant, but not necessary, and in doing so they lost the ability to light up much past arm's length. The Saint does put a little spill in your peripheral vision, but focuses most of the light into where you're most likely going to be looking: straight ahead. 

Second, is the UI. I really dislike complicated user interfaces. It's what held me off from getting many of the more popular flashlights here for so long (hello HDS :wave. As someone who takes a lot of time to study user interfaces and user experience, the Saint offers a shining example of the best in UX. Spinning the knob lets you select very rapidly exactly the amount of light you want, and it is as easy to understand as the volume knob on your car radio. 

Third is the overall quality and feel. Make no mistake, the Saint is a quality product that reflects well on the Surefire brand and reputation. The knob feels solid and has the the kind of weight and resistance you'd expect out of a long-lasting switch. The tilt adjustment moves smoothly. And if you've the model with the battery pack, the construction and locking mechanism is refined and solid. 

I understand that some people are very particular about the beam quality of their lights. I'm a bit ambivalent on that one. There are cases when it's a big concern for me but here, I've never once noticed the artifacts in the field. I can see the pattern of the emitter die when I aim it at a wall, but when am I going to use a headlamp to look at walls?

I'm seriously thinking about snagging another Saint when the Minimus variants come out...


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Beam characteristics are very important to me, so I would suggest the H31Fw, which is as floody as you'll ever probably need. Or you can get an Irix for now, and wait for the H31Fc, which is High CRI.


----------



## Potato42 (Apr 18, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> wait for the H31Fc, which is High CRI.


 
Waaaaaa?! Did I miss the announcement? A high CRI zebralight?:twothumbs

lovecpf


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Waaaaaa?! Did I miss the announcement? A high CRI zebralight?:twothumbs
> 
> lovecpf


 
Yep, starting in June (hopefully), with the 4500k High CRI Rebels.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 18, 2011)

Carrot, thanks for the explanation. I am in 100% agreement regarding the dial...love that feature. Tired of clicky clicky to get the mode I want. Regarding beam width, artifact intrusion (or lack of it) and beam tint, I think those must be usage and taste issues, and we have to part ways there. I find the wide beams more than just pleasant, I find them necessary for spotting problems (leaks, cracks, fungus, rust, wires, etc.) and finding tools in the dark. With a narrow beam the problem areas remain hidden (unless I happen to get lucky) and the tools are lost to the dark. Don't get me wrong, I fully understand that if I were hiking a trail, that sort of wide beam wouldn't be necessary, and if I were riding the trail I'd want less flood yet. Application makes a huge difference in satisfactory match, doesn't it. 

Tints are a personal thing so we'll just say "de gustibus non est disputandum" on that one, but artifacts...well, I'm looking at "white walls" all the time...every time I read a book, pamphlet, or flyer, that's basically a white-wall test...the white page is the wall, and it's so close that artifacts are rather sharply defined. Other times I am literally looking at white walls...to check how the paint laid down. 

That aside, I also agree with you that the Minimus exudes quality, and I'm thinking I'd like one, either the CRI or the AA version, haven't decided which. I'm hoping High CRI becomes the future of everything, and that even the AA will be offered in a CRI version.


----------



## HighwayHermit (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolster - if you do not mind me asking, where have you seen the Irix Icon II for $20?

Another inexpensive floody backup option is the Princeton Tec Quad (AAA battery type) for around $32 at REI and Cabelas.


----------



## flasherByNight (Apr 19, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Zebralight is supposed to release xm-l based lights before April is over.


 
Got a source for that?


----------



## Bolster (Apr 19, 2011)

HighwayHermit said:


> Bolster - if you do not mind me asking, where have you seen the Irix Icon II for $20?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003W5S0RU/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Amazon prices are always varying a bit...looks like it's $23 now.


----------



## Bolster (Apr 19, 2011)

TomnAl said:


> SureFire tops them all , in quality , reliability , performance , and price as well ! Just saying , I would trade price for the the other 3 !



The more I learn about headlamps, the less I believe there is such a thing as a "best" light. There are just better and worse matches to the task. For example, how could a CR123 option be "best" for someone sailing the world, when CR123s are hard to find in ports, but AAs are plentiful? How can the Saint's beam be considered the "best" at <60 degrees, when for my work I find 90-120 works best? How can the performance of 100 lumen be best for someone who needs lots of light? How can beam artifacts be best for reading? Etc. 

On the other hand, it seems to me that trail hiking and backpacking are ideal matches for the Saint, and I'm certain there are other applications for which the Saint is nearly ideal. I think the Saint is a great light, but to call it "top" requires a good match to a particular application.

EDIT: I don't mean to say that every light is worthy for something. I own some craptacular lights that fail at just about everything you'd ask a light to do. I'm talking quality lights...they tend to have their strong points and particular applications.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 19, 2011)

flasherByNight said:


> Got a source for that?


 
Someone else posted a reply from Lillian Xu-Zebralight.
I don't know if they are going to offer xm-l headlights, because the the etched lens works so well, it would be somewhat redundant.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 19, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Someone else posted a reply from Lillian Xu-Zebralight.
> I don't know if they are going to offer xm-l headlights, because the the etched lens works so well, it would be somewhat redundant.


 
But they could probably squeeze even more output out of it...


----------



## Bolster (Apr 19, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> ... the etched lens works so well....



I don't mean to be obtuse, but...I'm not thrilled with the etched lens workaround and the directional flood result. I'm very much saddened to see the H501 pure-flood basically sidelined with relatively dim emitters, in favor of diffuse-hot-spots on newer lights. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bluemoose (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the info and suggestions. The Saint still sounds like a good bet, but I will wait another month or so to see if anything else worth considering comes along.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 21, 2011)

I just love my Zebralight, here is a post with 5 left in neutral tint and flood light:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...pieces-left)&p=2651670&viewfull=1#post2651670

I preffer this kind of light with 18650 batteries because the high runtime, I can recomend you too the Spark new models headlamp

This model is the brighter right now, 500 lumens

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...rst-XML-headlamp-Frosted-lens-for-ST6-amp-ST5

I order one and I already have the before model with 360 lumens...

Both are very bright...


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

Great info. Let us know what you end up getting. 

I am looking for a new headlamp too. I have tikka plus and it is too floody.


----------

